
Show HN: tayl.app – Turn Websites into Podcasts - mickel
https://www.tayl.app
======
mickel
The video of Steve Jobs introducing the Macintosh in 1984 never fails to put a
smile on my face. It was a groundbreaking feat of engineering in many ways,
but what impress me the most is how the computer for the first time ever had a
personality of its own. It spoke.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B-XwPjn9YY&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B-XwPjn9YY&feature=youtu.be&t=193)

Computers, software and humans have come a long way since 1984. By standing on
the shoulders of giants I managed to build a little something that comes
bundled with several different personalities…

    
    
      It lets you select from 50+ voices in 17 languages.
      It detects the language of text automatically.
      It SOUNDS FANTASTIC - in fact, up to 54% more human than existing solutions.
      It makes web pages readable (a.k.a. un-suck) by removing slow & ugly junk.
      It is super fast, ultra reliable, and works 24/7!
    

For the past 3 months I’ve spent early mornings, late evenings & weekends
doing nothing but working on this project. It’s a good feeling to finally be
able to exit my chamber, and have something to show for it. I hope you will
check it out!

